# getting ripped off from "just a short trip to WalMart"



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

So I'm now getting passengers working me for a "short trip to the store... and back."

I will say to them, "I'll shut off the app while I wait for you," and they'll quickly respond "NO! That's OK, I'll only be a couple of minutes." Obviously they don't want to pay two minimum ride fares when $.16/min is so much cheaper, the cheap-ass hipster-gipsters.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Just end the trip and leave. They can use the app to summon another ride when they're done.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

But be sure to rate 1 star. These inconsiderate losers need to be flushed out. If you have to, lie to them and say you'll wait. Who cares, you owe them nothing and they're putting you on the spot to do them a favor.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> So I'm now getting passengers working me for a "short trip to the store... and back."
> 
> I will say to them, "I'll shut off the app while I wait for you," and they'll quickly respond "NO! That's OK, I'll only be a couple of minutes." Obviously they don't want to pay two minimum ride fares when $.16/min is so much cheaper, the cheap-ass hipster-gipsters.


TimFromMA is correct. End the trip and leave. You have more profitable options than to hang with Wal-Mart shlubs.


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

Good advice and all, but what happens when you end the fare unexpectedly, and they get a chance to rate you?

You get a 1-star review, of course.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

They will try to leave a personal item in your car so you don't leave. They are tricky


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow, that's freakin' DEVIOUS!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

16 cents/min for wait time wow,,, it's too bad you can't charge like 75cents a min or more.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I tell them max wait is 5 minutes


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Libercontrarian said:


> Good advice and all, but what happens when you end the fare unexpectedly, and they get a chance to rate you?
> 
> You get a 1-star review, of course.


Big deal, one low rating won't ruin you.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

A huge flaw with Uber and it's app. 

1.) Should be mandatory for the rider to enter destination.
2.) Driver should be able to see the final destination.

Blah Blah Blah I get it. Uber is worried drivers will cherry pick if the destination is disclosed. I'm sure there are enough dumb ass new drivers (Uber is hiring them by the thousands) that will jump all over that WalMart trip and be happy to do it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> Good advice and all, but what happens when you end the fare unexpectedly, and they get a chance to rate you?
> 
> You get a 1-star review, of course.


Don't end. Just cancel. You'll get paid up to the cancel point. Pax won't be able to rate you.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Just tell them your shift is over. They can't hold you hostage. A single 1 star will go unnoticed. Not at all worth it to wait.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Yeah, Lidman, your contribution to this was really helpful. Not.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> LAndreas said:
> ...


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> If you'd not just brainlessly trolled around, you'd noticed Desert Driver's post three posts up. His statement didn't match my experience with the driver app.
> 
> Hence my "???", Watson.


Now calm down dear!!! Did you take your vitamins today?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

What are you trying to say Andrea, that you love me?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Yeah, Lidman, your contribution to this was really helpful. Not.


 Who the **** are you ? The forum critic?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> So I'm now getting passengers working me for a "short trip to the store... and back."
> 
> I will say to them, "I'll shut off the app while I wait for you," and they'll quickly respond "NO! That's OK, I'll only be a couple of minutes." Obviously they don't want to pay two minimum ride fares when $.16/min is so much cheaper, the cheap-ass hipster-gipsters.


^^^
You could end the trip and leave, but you could also give them a line of BS. 
Tell them that if Uber sees that you're still on the trip but not moving for an extended period of time they think you're padding the ride. 
If they go for it, fine.... if not, screw 'em.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Don't end. Just cancel. You'll get paid up to the cancel point. Pax won't be able to rate you.


Really? That would be a great tool then. Just note OTHER as the reason for cancel I guess? 
If it pays to the time of cancel that is a no brainer after 5 minutes.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Honestly if it's the middle of the day during a weekday I'd do it, $.16/minute to nap in the car isn't a bad deal. It's not much, but it is pure profit while sitting there. If the wait is over three minutes you make more take home than splitting it into two trips (assuming no other requests come in, also note 0 miles to p/u). Out of the question during any busy period though, or when working a guarantee and needing more rides to qualify (vs having enough rides and needing to waste time in which case waiting is in your favor).


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

**** that 16cent/min waiting. It's not pure profit. you still have to give uber it's 20%. All that time waiting the driver could be getting another fare.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Now calm down dear!!! Did you take your vitamins today?


DrJeecheroo - my bad. You're right. Only the pax can cancel once the trip has begun. I'm thinking I must have been on crack when I made that suggestion.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Once you start the ride in the driver app, you can't cancel anymore. Just end it. At which point they can rate you.
> 
> ???


LAndreas - my bad. You're right. Only the pax can cancel once the trip has begun. I'm thinking I must have been drinking turpentine when I made that suggestion.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Lidman said:


> **** that 16cent/min waiting. It's not pure profit. you still have to give uber it's 20%. All that time waiting the driver could be getting another fare.


Like I said you need to take the circumstances under consideration, there are times in my market when I will wait and other times when I will not. Admittedly under the previous rates it was a lot easier to justify waiting as the hourly rate for waiting was at least well over minimum wage.

After the 20% cut it is pure profit, as opposed to doing another p/u and drop off and then trying to compare how many miles you drove total to calculate expenses to see if you made any money on that trip or not.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

I continue to drive around the walmart parking lot or around the block a few times until they call me. Why should I wait up to 30 mins for 0.16 each minute? Been there, done that. At least I'm making money driving those miles. 30 mins can cost you up to 3 fares on a good night. If they ask where I went, I tell them I had to gas up or go to get a drink or go pee.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> I continue to drive around the walmart parking lot or around the block a few times until they call me. Why should I wait up to 30 mins for 0.16 each minute? Been there, done that. At least I'm making money driving those miles. 30 mins can cost you up to 3 fares on a good night. If they ask where I went, I tell them I had to gas up or go to get a drink or go pee.


If they complain, Uber will reimburse the passenger for all that unnecessary driving. It's called "inefficient route".


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> If they complain, Uber will reimburse the passenger for all that unnecessary driving. It's called "inefficient route".


But if the driver backtracks on the exact same route, it's difficult to see that the driver was "wandering."


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But if the driver backtracks on the exact same route, it's difficult to see that the driver was "wandering."


Uber knows approximately how far it is from pickup to drop off. If they see a grossly exaggerated number, they'll know something is fishy.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Uber knows approximately how far it is from pickup to drop off. If they see a grossly exaggerated number, they'll know something is fishy.


That's why I said "more difficult."


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

I wouldn't wait outside Walmart for anyone. Its 1 thingif they need to run in to 7/11 and be out in 2 min, its another thing for them to go to Walmart, walk around, find what they want, get on line to pay and have the nerve to expect you to wait for them, **** that. When I drove a cab, the cab company charged $2.00 for every 5 min of wait time. Uber needs to have an option that if you are expected to wait that you enter it into the app when you start, and enter again when they come back and there should be a separate "waiting" charge. There also should be a charge for having to drop off at different locations.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Because at .16cents a minute aka $9.60fare/hr minus $1.92(20%Uber) the best pure profit is $7.68/hour. And right that doesn't factor 'lost opportunities' for other better fares.

This pretty much sums it up. When drivers see not driving, (so they can get $7.68/hr), as a better opportunity than driving something is wrong.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Because at .16cents a minute aka $9.60fare/hr minus $1.92(20%Uber) the best pure profit is $7.68/hour. And right that doesn't factor 'lost opportunities' for other better fares.
> 
> This pretty much sums it up. When drivers see not driving, (so they can get $7.68/hr), as a better opportunity than driving something is wrong.


You need to stop thinking like an hourly employee, drivers don't get paid by the hour...


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

I get asked to wait all the time. I always say that I lose money when not driving so waiting is bad for me. This sometimes leads to pax offering cash to wait. I once got 50 bucks to take two fatties through the jack in the crack drive through.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> You need to stop thinking like an hourly employee, drivers don't get paid by the hour...


Doesn't matter how one wishes to encapsulate their pay. Bottom line is, an IC must _always_ be thinking in terms of profit maximization. Otherwise, what's the point in being an IC?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Yeah, Lidman, your contribution to this was really helpful. Not.


Actually, Lid's comment was pretty useful. Well, more so than yours, we will agree. Just sayin'.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> You need to stop thinking like an hourly employee, drivers don't get paid by the hour...


The hourly breakdown was just to explain that it is not rational to call .16cents/minute 'pure profit' which makes it sound much grander than the reality.

The reality is that .16cents/minute for waiting not driving, sounded appealing to a driver. D'OH.
That's an Uber Life.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> So I'm now getting passengers working me for a "short trip to the store... and back."
> 
> I will say to them, "I'll shut off the app while I wait for you," and they'll quickly respond "NO! That's OK, I'll only be a couple of minutes." Obviously they don't want to pay two minimum ride fares when $.16/min is so much cheaper, the cheap-ass hipster-gipsters.


Tell them you've gotta get to the Methadone clinic before it shuts. They'll know your pain and feel sorry for you.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Tell them you've gotta get to the Methadone clinic before it shuts. They'll know your pain and feel sorry for you.


Ahhhh good one. Anything that makes them feel sorry for you could mean a TIP!

Add I work for Uber and can't afford my meds. 

Hindsight is 20/20. A month or so ago a pax started a crowdfunding page for an Uber driver in Detroit dying of cancer. The driver was afraid his daughter would lose the house after his death. So he decided to drive Uber to hurry up and pay off the house. 
Google: Detroit Uber driver cancer
Uber donated and helped him get national attention. Voila! Goal exceeded and house is paid off. Very nice right? OR....
Or did Uber PR Machine really have a choice? Was this act of kindness pure charity or damage control for the story that could have developed had Uber not stepped in to help? This is a question not a statement.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> I've made the mistake of reading six posts of you now, all worthless shite. Good bye, TimFromMA is correct. End the trip and leave. You have more profitable options than to hang with Wal-Mart shlubs.


We have those shopping trolleys over here that are made available only if a $2 coin is placed in the chain guard. I've been known to score a quick $10 getting out of my car when asked to wait and returning trolleys!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> If they complain, Uber will reimburse the passenger for all that unnecessary driving. It's called "inefficient route".


If you take the same lap around the car park as you would to the exit point, then follow the route that you took when you first drive in to the drop point, then the route will show up once on the receipt - do as many laps as you like, they won't show up as long as you stick to the one route.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Libercontrarian said:


> So I'm now getting passengers working me for a "short trip to the store... and back."
> 
> I will say to them, "I'll shut off the app while I wait for you," and they'll quickly respond "NO! That's OK, I'll only be a couple of minutes." Obviously they don't want to pay two minimum ride fares when $.16/min is so much cheaper, the cheap-ass hipster-gipsters.


you should have told them, while I wait for you, is it ok if I go get gas?

and then drive around in circles in miles, that will charge them extra $5-10


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Uber knows approximately how far it is from pickup to drop off. If they see a grossly exaggerated number, they'll know something is fishy.


^^^
Yeah, right.
Have you seen any vids on Philippine or Indian traffic situations? 
Good luck with the new CSR's.

(Laffing my ass off)


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Laps around the parking lot


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

I guess I can tell them I'll end the trip and another driver will be available when they are ready.
I don't mind the 7-11 type wait.
I will use headtheball's approach of telling the PAX how much I lose when I wait.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I would tell them "Unless there is a red light or stop sign, or someone entering or exiting my vehicle, I make a living by driving... so as long as you're cool with all the miles I put on the vehicle driving around the parking lot while you're inside shopping, then I'm cool keeping the fare you are being charged for my driving going. Do we have a deal?"

If they say yes, once they are inside, end the ride and leave. They're lying.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

just drive said:


> They will try to leave a personal item in your car so you don't leave. They are tricky


That happened to me once. The folks at Goodwill were more than happy to receive the sweater.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> That happened to me once. The folks at Goodwill were more than happy to receive the sweater.


Did you get a donation receipt to help offset your taxes?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> Did you get a donation receipt to help offset your taxes?


You damn skippy, mate!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> So I'm now getting passengers working me for a "short trip to the store... and back."
> 
> I will say to them, "I'll shut off the app while I wait for you," and they'll quickly respond "NO! That's OK, I'll only be a couple of minutes." Obviously they don't want to pay two minimum ride fares when $.16/min is so much cheaper, the cheap-ass hipster-gipsters.


i no longer respond to grocery store requests. If I have to drop them off, I usually end the trip and earn my 1 star.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> i no longer respond to grocery store requests. If I have to drop them off, I usually end the trip and earn my 1 star.


like i said, if you are going take 1 star, might as well drop them off, drive around, make some $1/mile and you can make $5-10 off him


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> like i said, if you are going take 1 star, might as well drop them off, drive around, make some $1/mile and you can make $5-10 off him


I've always pitied cab drivers who can't think of a better way to make money than to steal $5-10 from a customer.

If you want to rob somebody, try a bank.


----------



## RonL (Sep 16, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> But be sure to rate 1 star. These inconsiderate losers need to be flushed out. If you have to, lie to them and say you'll wait. Who cares, you owe them nothing and they're putting you on the spot to do them a favor.


Wait for them but drive around the parking lot faster than 13mph while your waiting.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> We have those shopping trolleys over here that are made available only if a $2 coin is placed in the chain guard. I've been known to score a quick $10 getting out of my car when asked to wait and returning trolleys!!


Where's that shopping centre? I'd quit driving and hang out over there all day. 
People over here only leave woolies/coles trolleys all over the car park. They'd walk as long as they have to to return the Aldi ones in the bays lol


----------



## Uber Monkey (Oct 10, 2015)

I used to wait, or go through the drive through. Then I got a few rides during a surge and I figured out how much opportunity I was losing just sitting there. I am always professional with riders, but it doesn't pay to be taken advantage of.

Now when they ask me to wait while they run in or go through the drive thru, I respond "I'm sorry, but I can't afford to lose the opportunity of the next ride making <$0.13/minute."


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Tell them you've gotta get to the Methadone clinic before it shuts. They'll know your pain and feel sorry for you.


LOL

The cab company I work for charges 60 cents a minute wait time. You can shop as long as you like...for $36.00 an hour.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Always the low fare. Always.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I once waited an hour for someone at a grocery store. I took a walk around the parking lot with the Uber phone. Then I jogged. It's nice to get paid for that workout. It was midday and was slow, and I walked/ran 6 miles.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

Libercontrarian said:


> So I'm now getting passengers working me for a "short trip to the store... and back."
> 
> I will say to them, "I'll shut off the app while I wait for you," and they'll quickly respond "NO! That's OK, I'll only be a couple of minutes." Obviously they don't want to pay two minimum ride fares when $.16/min is so much cheaper, the cheap-ass hipster-gipsters.


happened to me twice. the second one was smart, I had had to drop his mother at the Kroger store and he wanted to go to an ATM 1/2 block away, we came back to the store he goes inside "to get his mom" spends about 15 min waiting. took them back to their house full of groceries for a little over min. fare.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> But be sure to rate 1 star. These inconsiderate losers need to be flushed out. If you have to, lie to them and say you'll wait. Who cares, you owe them nothing and they're putting you on the spot to do them a favor.


Agreed.



Libercontrarian said:


> Good advice and all, but what happens when you end the fare unexpectedly, and they get a chance to rate you?
> 
> You get a 1-star review, of course.


Agreed. That's why I'd straight up tell them I couldn't wait. You may still get a low rating but you CERTAINLY will get one if you lie to them.



just drive said:


> They will try to leave a personal item in your car so you don't leave. They are tricky


You mean the personal item I will conveniently not realize they left? Oops. I'll text them the address of the police station they can retrieve it from.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It doesn't always end badly. I picked up a lady from the Hyatt Regency this morning and it turned out she was only going 2.5 miles to a friend's house. And then she asked if I could wait 5 or 10 minutes and then take her back to the hotel. She was nice, so I said yes. Well, I only had to wait about 5 minutes and she came out and I'm taking her back to her hotel and she gets off her phone and says "my husband's going to be waiting out front with the bags. Is it too much to ask for you to drive us to the airport?" So I was like... no problem!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Coachman said:


> It doesn't always end badly. I picked up a lady from the Hyatt Regency this morning and it turned out she was only going 2.5 miles to a friend's house. And then she asked if I could wait 5 or 10 minutes and then take her back to the hotel. She was nice, so I said yes. Well, I only had to wait about 5 minutes and she came out and I'm taking her back to her hotel and she gets off her phone and says "my husband's going to be waiting out front with the bags. Is it too much to ask for you to drive us to the airport?" So I was like... no problem!


In rare cases you do score. Your good deed was rewarded. Good job.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Tell them there's a $3 per minute wait fee payable in advance.


----------

